# Drift boat launch below Alcona dam



## hmir (Feb 4, 2009)

Is is possible to launch a drift boat at the canoe put in on Bamfield road below Alcona Dam? I want to do an overnight fish/camp with the kids and it looks like a nice stretch. My boat can launch at a high angle and it has a plastic bottom so dragging and pushing a little bit is no big deal. I don't see any real boat launches for that area but I have put in at a lot of rough sites. Just looking for some descriptions of the launch and the river in that area.

Thanks,


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

You should be able to launch an drift boat there no problem. I am pretty sure you can back right it. The only question is where are you going to end up getting out at? I know there is the one canoe launch that you need to haul your stuff WAY up stairs. This is an impossible ending spot for you. 

The fishing is good. There are a lot of bass, pike, suckers and some large browns in that stretch. You guys will have tons of fun. That is beautiful part of the river.


----------



## cheweyscharters (Dec 29, 2008)

we fished it in a jet sled this spring.had to motor up all the way from loud dam.at alcona dam,it looks like you could back all the way down to the river,except for the 8" posts across the paved ramp 40 yards from the river.that is a good drag across concrete.i'm not sure who or why those were put there,except to keep drift or jet type boats out.on a positive note,its a beautiful stretch with some big fish but if you can find a way to drift the river, i would suggest having a outboard motor.we shot from loud all the way up to alcona,and the only take out i would attempt wiyh my aluminum rivermaster drift boat is all the way across loud pond right at loud dam. hope this helps.


----------



## hmir (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats unfortunate that they blocked access with those posts. Dragging 40yards on concrete is a launch stopper in my opinion for that location - plus getting the boat over the posts. I have an outboard I can put on my boat so motoring up from Loud looks like the best option. My original plan was a put in at Bamfield and overnight camping spot on the river and take out at Loud. What's the issue with people using larger boats for that launch? Too bad if there was a grassy slope or even a steep step launch like green cottage on the PM that would keep out the larger boats.

What is the current like for motoring up in that stretch? My small outboard can make about 4-5mph against a fairly heavy current (went from Whirlpool back to Rea road in about 1hr this spring)? Are there alot of submerged stumps?

Great advice - much appreciated and will save me alot of hassle since I am coming from about 3hrs away.

Thanks


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

yeah, them posts definately make it a pain to launch there, but as boardman said, it is definately a nice stretch of river through there, i usually drag the 14ft aluminum through the lot to launch it there, but i wouldn't drag the drfit boat through it and try to monkey it around them posts, it'd be more work than it's worth. but there is a number of excellent spots to walk to in the area that can provide some excellent fishing.


----------

